# Schwinn Corvette 5 speed



## Tim s (Jul 13, 2020)

I have been looking for one of these for a while. I was lucky enough to buy this from a fellow bike friend. Tim


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 13, 2020)

Wow! Super nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 13, 2020)

WOW! Indeed, Very nice.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ooooh my!  :eek:  That is just flat out super nice! Your friend did an amazing job and has a keen eye for all the little details.

Congrats on that beauty Tim! 
*DUNTOV Mark of Excellence Award® *


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 13, 2020)

This looks almost exactly like one already on the Registry. Pat Kane owns it.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2020)

Sweet find.! Enjoy the ride !!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2020)

Beautiful 5 speed corvette , good things come to those who wait , congratulations !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2020)

One of the cleanest ones I’ve seen, excellent!


----------



## dtaylor613 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice bike!


----------



## Tim s (Jul 15, 2020)

dtaylor613 said:


> Nice bike!



Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, I love this bike. Tim


----------

